# The war is on against the coyotes



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I was missing a young buckling last night. He was over 20lbs. Shocked that a coyote would run off with one the size he was. This is going to be full scale war.

I have never lost a goat. Not a still born, not a kid that died, nothing. 

I am going to bait them and shoot them. Call them and shoot them. Day and night I am going to work on them. 

I have lights on timers around the pens where the goats bed. I think the kid was taken from the pasture during daytime. 

Any suggestion?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Livestock guardian dog/llama/donkey???
Btw..you sound kinda scary...I wouldn't want to be a coyote in your neck of the woods...


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I am no expert on coyotes by no means. But I would recommend a LGD. We have one and she is a blessing to our family and our farm. We have had a lot of coyote activity around us been no trouble since we've had her. Others may have different suggestions and ideas for quick fixes but I would consider the LGD for your long term. 

I wish you luck on killing the coyotes!!!


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I agree on getting a LGD. We have lots of coyotes around us. Our Great Pyrenees drives me nuts sometimes, but nothing ever bothers our herd. At dark I've noticed they will come find him and bed down around him. He seems more effective than the multiple attempts to shoot the coyotes.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry for your loss! I have nothing that is helpful, but I'm with milk and honey..... you sound scary! those coyotes need to watch their backs while I slowly back away.....


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been wanting to get a LGD. I want to get an Antolian Shepard. Hard to find one that is ready to work. I want to buy one that is ready to go to work killing coyotes and dogs that come in the pasture.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

A good llama or an extra mean coyote killing donkey might be good, but those are hard to find. I always thought it would be neat to get a BLM donkey as it would probably be way meaner towards dogs than a captive raised one, but it would also be hard to fence and I would be worried about it going after the goats.

If you could get a hold of a carcass of some variety that might help as bait to get them to come.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I suggest a herd guardian donkey. They're much more willing to kill dogs/coyotes from what I've seen and heard. Donkeys will grab them by the neck and break their spine.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Let me say this about LGDs. Our first dog was I think about 8 mos old when a cougar was spotted.
Just because they might not be big enough to kill a coyote does not mean the pup cannot be a huge deterrant.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Just out of curiosity are there any chicken houses near you?


----------



## jackiesme (Oct 16, 2013)

Watch Craig's List. I see them listed quiet often. Both adult and pups have been listed. Just check them out to make sure they are healthy. 
Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck on your coyote hunt. I'm so sorry you lost the little guy.


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry you lost him.
I agree with getting a donkey or a big dog.
I have 3 German shepherds who patrol and guard my 31 acres. I've never had any issues with wild animals getting anywhere near my goats.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

They aren't dumb, I think shooting some would be a great idea as well, will help deter them. They will start to catch on that its not a safe place, but for sure do get some sort of guardian animal, I Would not go with a llama though, they just aren't mean enough, donkey or dog for sure. If you have large packs around you, get 2, because 1 could get over taken.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Are you sure the buckling was taken by a coyote or whatever? There have been a lot of thefts by humans.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry you lost your buckling  
Get yourself a LGD , one or two.
Good luck with the hunt. Is this just a tale or does hanging the carcass of a coyote help deter others ? Just a thought.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss, that is sad. Have you considered electric fences? The reason I ask is because I am the only one in my neighborhood that have electric fences, and the only one that hasn't lost any livestock. Everyone else had lost chickens, ducks, rabbits, calves, dogs, and miniature horses. I haven't even lost a chicken to a coyote. I know they have tried because I see a big ball of fur on the electric fence... One of the dens is about 15 ft away from my far fence line, as a neighbor tracks them on a camera down there. Also, if you shoot and kill a leader, they will pack up and leave so to speak for a few months, but they do come back. My neighbor has shot 15 in 3 years. An LGD is a good idea too or a Llama, I was just trying to give another option;-)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

GTAllen said:


> Any suggestion?


Check with your local extension office, vets, brand inspection office, and feed stores and see if you can find a good trapper. I don't know about your area, but around here trappers don't charge, and a good one is worth his/her weight in gold. Coyotes are very smart and very difficult to shoot. You've got one chance to kill it and that is pretty much it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

GTAllen said:


> He was over 20lbs. Shocked that a coyote would run off with one the size he was.


Coyotes will kill a 65 lb calf and not think twice about it.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh it's on! Get the guns! Secure the fencing! Lock the goats up!! Do you know where they might have gotten in at!? If you could find that out, you can secure it! You could also put up strands of barbed wire 
along the top of the fence. If the coyotes jump it, or try to jump it. It's over. You can also put many strands of electric wire on the outside of the fence. Hope those culprits don't come back! Coyotes make my blood boil.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

A distressed rabbit call is best an hour before sunset to a half hour after dark. Or early morning. Its best to place the call away from you where you can watch it coyotes are great at spotting right where the sound is coming from so if you hold it its easier to be spotted. Or if you use a hand call be camouflaged out. I call 10 minutes on a few off and so on. If you set leg traps make sure theres no way any pets can get to it. I like setting leg traps where you can see they are goin under a fence and hang a dead rabbit on the fence above it. Baiting is harder because its best to use a carcass or a pile of dead chickens then you stake out all night with a spotlight. Have fun! BTW we had four donkeys they didnt do crap the coyotes still dominated now we have Great Pyrenees hot wire and lead poison.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome to the anti coyote club lol. A bitch and her pups got 7 of my goats 2 years ago. Before they they would check the goats out but never do anything but now for 2 years any that makes my goats raise their head gets shot. Once they get a bite of goat its hard to stop them and I think that's where I went wrong is putting a few of my dead kids out in the field where they ended up eating them......now anyone that dies gets burned or hauled off to our other ranch 20 miles away. They rabbit call is by far the best to get those b******s to come to you. I have said this in other posts but how I totally stopped my coyote problem was spray wolf pee. If your pasture is not too big spray it on the out side of pen or if that's not gonna work like it wasn't for me apart the goats. My goats were out and about and my brother saw a coyote not that far from them and he put his nose in the air and trotted off the other way. I will swear by that stuff till the wolfs move in......good luck on your hunting.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

From what I hear LDG are good for the single rogue males but if a pack of just 3 or 4 comes in, they will bait him away from the goats. Smart little bastards. Things I do to keep them from coming in. I have a loafing pen where the goats are locked up at night. Pasture fence is just field fencing but all sleeping pens are fenced with combo cattle panels. I pee all around the farm to keep hopefully to help keep them out. The yotes I do shoot on the other side of the pasture fence, I let them lye where they died. Seems to help a bit. There is roughly a 5x5 mile block of open land behind my property that houses two large packs of yotes. When it first snows I track them back to their dens. When I find a den, I have a predator call that I use to draw them out. Once they pop a head up, BANG!

If you do bait or call DO NOT DO IT FROM YOUR PROPERTY. The last thing you want is to draw in more coyotes and show them the tasty treats that you are trying to protect. Live traps do not work on them.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I went and bought some live traps but I have yet to set them because I keep thinking once I catch something what then. I don't want to move it and relocate it, then I have to shoot it inside a trap. My luck I would hit the side of the dang metal trap and the bullet would ricochet back and hit me....


----------



## 2-Lranch (Oct 9, 2013)

Another option or suggestion break glass mix with raw meat leave out for them they eat it and die in a couple days


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tdg is right I get ticked at the husband if he calls any where near the goat pen. My parents trapped for years and those suckers are hard to trap they can smell the metal and set the trap off.....I just don't see them even going near a live trap. They really are smart animals and creap me.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, and then we wonder where organizations like Peta came from. I understand the havoc, death and loss of revenue coyotes can and do cause, but if you're going to try to fight them at least be a man about it. Don't rely on chicken-**** subterfuge and leave them to die "in a couple of days".


----------



## 2-Lranch (Oct 9, 2013)

Just a option I personally shoot them or my boys do they usually take the hide in for money


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

The problem with baiting with poisons, leg traps, or glass is dogs get in them. Not stray dogs but just regular dogs. We have had a neighbor rescue one of our dogs from a leg trap someone set right at the border of our land. Luckily he came along or our dog would have died. As it was she had a broken leg. Someone also put out poison meat in our pasture once. I don't think they did it for coyotes I think they were targeting our dogs. My black lab Ebony was so smart she brought me all the meat and laid it at my feet, she knew it was poisoned. Another time someone feed a pup we had glass. Mom saved him by feeding him bacon grease every day he had a horrible time of it til it all passed but he lived. Again I know they targeted our dogs that time because the meat was left right in front of our house in the yard. This was years ago when I was a girl and we had some pretty wacked out neighbors.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

If you dont mind dogs ( I love dogs) I think the LGD option- at least 2... would be the safest and most permanent solution, even if you just have them roaming around the livestock pens. They naturally take over the territory and teach the coyotes that your land is off limits...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Coyotes are vermin. Do what ever you need to protect your livestock. Not sure how it is in other states, but here in Washington, the coyote hunting season is all year long with no limits. The glass thing I wouldnt suggest. Although I couldnt care less how someone kills a yote, the danger to other animals and even domestic dogs outweighs the slight chance it would actually work.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Many humane ways to correct the problem. No need to be barbaric about it IMO. I totally understand , they eat our beloved animal alive , nothing is more barbaric. But still , do it the right way , without hurting a innocent animal. Just my opinion , not looking to shoot anyone down here, just the coyotes. I think killing them is really a no win as they will soon re populate anyways , keeping them off your property is where the effort should go. Just saying. But , to lose a animal to them would make me furious as well. Its such a tough situation.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah in the end if you end up shooting them all, it just opens a hole in the territories and young new yotes will pile in. Sometimes those young ones are crazier and go for livestock even more than the old residents.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Its hard to find a LGD that is already working. I have seen a few on craigslist that ppl have sold the stock an are looking to rehome their LGDs but most likely if its for sale there might be a reason, just be cautious when looking for an adult LGD. I also have hordes of coyotes an they are pesky lil critters. Since I got my Macey (Akbash) I no longer hear the coyotes that always came to within 30ft of my back door. You have to be careful with one LGD cause those coyotes will send out scouts to distract a lone LGD while the pack moves in. For that reason I will be adding another in Feb. Good luck with whatever you decide to do but they must all die lol.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Got one large bitch but she is a drop in the bucket. Going to have to start running the trap line. They are runnin in trios


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> Got one large bitch but she is a drop in the bucket. Going to have to start running the trap line. They are runnin in trios


Go GT!

My 2 cents. When calling them, they usually come from down wind.
Trapping them is hard if you haven't done it before. Boil your traps and take precautions to get no scent on them. I bet there is tips on the internets.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

2-Lranch said:


> Just a option I personally shoot them or my boys do they usually take the hide in for money


No, it isn't an option because it shows a blatant disregard for any other carnivorous animal in the area, as well as for life in general.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Aww im sorry about your buck. 

Those stupid coyotes! I have never even heard them on our property until a few days before Halloween. Which freaked me out to no end, they sounded like people yelling running through the woods, all of them yipping and howling, they scare the crap out of me haha. Thank goodness our yard dog keeps them off and the goats are pretty much in our yard so they haven't messed with them.

Some people here use live traps, shoot them, or foot traps. The good thing about live traps here is you can get this guys to trap them and he brings them to a sanctuary thing and he pays you $50 a piece for them, he trains dogs to trail with them. I don't know why, but it gets rid of them, you get paid, and you don't have to mess with them. I've never used him but it does sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Got one large bitch but she is a drop in the bucket. Going to have to start running the trap line. They are runnin in trios


 Better get a couple buddies to hunt with ya! 1-2-3 Pull! Find where they go under the fence put two leg traps there sometimes they jump from one and get caught in the other or if they are in a hurry catch both front legs  Its war around here I never go anywhere without my rifle its open season on all dogs and coyotes. We've had major losses from neighbors dogs worse than coyotes they usually only take one at a time but the dogs just kill for sport. The neighbors tried to take us to court but it was dismissed. Animal control even brought us live traps we baited them with left over baby donkey  and got 3 dogs and 1 coyote in just a couple days. But many more get lead poisoned almost daily


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

2-Lranch, dont mind Crazy. She has keyboard turrets syndrome.  Just do your best to ignore her.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TDG-Farms said:


> 2-Lranch, dont mind Crazy. She has keyboard turrets syndrome.  Just do your best to ignore her.


Yeah, and your ignorance is showing - again.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL thanks for making point ^^^


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> always thought it would be neat to get a BLM donkey as it would probably be way meaner towards dogs than a captive raised one, but it would also be hard to fence and I would be worried about it going after .


Not hard to fence in at all. I have 2 of them and a single electric wire keeps them in. They haven't gone after my goats either. Have to watch them if you get a new dog but they learn fast what dog belongs. Love, love, love my burro boys


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Shoot at every one you see and get a good dog or two!


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

We had a major problem with coyotes last year. Once they get a taste of goat and find out how easy they are to kill, they will come every night. We have an eight foot high fence with electric wire at the base and they would dig a 6' wide tunnel under it. We have 500 acres fenced because we are a deer ranch, so we never knew where they would choose to come under. We tried calling them with a dying rabbit call--no luck, baiting them with a live chicken--no luck, poisoning them with hamburgers mixed with antifreeze or cyanide--no luck. Our county agent finally gave us the name of a professional trapper. It took 6 months but they finally caught seven. We haven't had any breach the fence (knock on wood!) in the last ten months but now at night we lock the goats in a fully lite pen by the barn with a guardian donkey. If you get a donkey, only get one. One will bond with the goats but two will bond with each other and not guard the goats. A jack is supposed to be better than a jenny but we have a jenny. She had been with goats before and had bonded with them. We have to be careful with our dogs. The dogs have never gotten into the goat pen but she gives them the evil eye thru the fence. Trapping is horrible. Even though they were killing goats and deer, it tore my heart out to see them caught by the leg. The trappers checked the traps every morning so they didn't suffer too long but it is still terrible.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

A good friend of mine has llamas for protecting his goats and they do a fine job. We have a lot of coyote packs that run through our woods. Just the smell of the llamas on his land keeps them away. I lock my goats up at night, but he doesn't have that option.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I lost 3 more kids and a rooster. The coyotes have taken all my kids. By spring kidding I plan to not hear any coyotes in my vicinity.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:veryangry::veryangry: Oh GT , Im so sorry !!! :hug:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my word, that is just terrible. So sorry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh how awful. I am so sorry. I hope you get those coyotes.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I am so sorry, GT. :blue:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So sorry  have you figured out their pattern?? Time?? If its going on at night I would sit with them at night or during the day. If they have run out of kids they are going to get brave and go after moms  that's what happened to me when I started to pen the kids up while I let moms eat. They never killed any does bit tore one up fairly good. That's when I started spending my days hanging with the goats till I got the last pup. I didn't figure the pee would work if they already knew they were a meal on legs


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

That's makes my blood boil so bad! Those coyotes need to pick on someone their own size, well, bigger than their own size. Like someone with a gun. So GT, have you found where the coyotes are coming in yet?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry that you've had so many losses so fast GT.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Wish you where close. Id so track them back to their den and end it... completely.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

OH NOO!!!!! so sorry for your losses!!!!  I hope you get those coyotes soon!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

There are at least 6 different dens within 1-2 miles of my 80. A bitch and some youngsters came in by my goat pasture about 10pm last night. My .338win was the only rifle handy since I had just returned from deer and hog hunting. I grazed the bitch but didnt kill her. After the boom of that belted magnum every yote in the county went silent.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They sound very brave to me and that's really bad. Maybe crossed with dog??? I just have field fence around my goats but the coyotes see it as a trap and will not cross it. Its when I turn them out that they will pick off kids if I let them out too.....I don't do that any more and my does will chase any dog in site. I'm guessing they are going under the fence??? Maybe hot fence around the bottom. This one guy had hot fence around the bottom of his pen on the inside he showed a pic of a dead coyote half threw the fence dead. It looked like it got hung up on the hips and the fence zapped him to death.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh that's awful GT. Maybe them being shot at will keep them at bay for a while till you can get something in the works to get them killed. I would get you a LGD as soon as you can even if its a pup if you cant find an adult right away. I know where you can get a good Akbash pup but they wont be ready till March. They are a in eastern Mo so a bit of a drive for you just a thought. I have a den about 50 yards from my place an since getting my LGD they don't even use it anymore or if they do they are very quite about it. She has been priceless. 

Do you have anyone close to you that have runnin dogs that they use to run coyotes? My Grandpa had some when I was growing up an it was years after the last one passed before we seen or heard coyotes. Again just another thought.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry for your losses  Happy hunting!


----------

